

Ask HN: Review my site MusterBlog (www.musterblog.com) - freddy

I have posted this before but a lot of comments I received were targeted towards the bad naming which I have made consistent nowm it is still a prototype though. Essentially this is a microblogging tool that allows you to post items to groups, it will grab links, auto-filter video, and allow file uploads. Posts can also be cross-posted between groups and groups can be public or private.  It is like a cross between Google Groups and Wordpress and in the future twitter. My question is, do you see value in this or is it just another blogging tool without any added value?<p>http://www.musterblog.com
======
sant0sk1
You're operating in a very crowded market and I can't distinguish any added
value from this prototype.

It just looks like a tumblog, and a very average one at that.

------
fixie
Maybe I'm missing something, but this looks like a personal blog. If I am
mistaken, you should consider modifying the design to have a better call-to-
action and quick explanation of what's in it for me (the user).

------
thorax
It's really hard to tell what is compelling about this and how to use it. It
looks like someone's personal blog at first glance, and the formatting doesn't
make much sense to me.

It's hard to tell if those other features add value as described if we can't
figure out how to use them, where they would apply, etc.

------
freddy
ok yeah I agree it is not pretty quite yet just wondering if those features
would be meaningful. They are there, but only are visible after login etc. Do
you see value in those features I guess is what I am getting at?

